# Problema con equipo samsung MAX-ZS730



## electronico10 (Oct 16, 2007)

A ver si me ayudan. Estoy reparando un equipo   de sonido SAMSUNG modelo MAX-ZS730. Inicialmente cuando se encendia enviaba un mensaje de protección y no se apagaba. Despues ni siquiera la luz roja de stad bay encendia. Le cambie el amplificador final de potencia (es del tipo STK) y se hizo necesario cambiar tambien un   circuito integrado L4959 que esta en la placa principal (en la fuente)que tiene que ver con el voltaje que se suministra a todo el equipo y          de esta forma se arreglo. Pero ahora      le quedo un pequeño problemita. Es que cuando se sube el volumen arriba de 20 (max 30) el equipo envia un mensaje de proteccion y se apaga. Es decir funciona bien pero si el volumen se sube mucho el equipo se dispara mandando un mensaje de proteccion. Inclusive si      no hay bocinas conectadas tambien ocurre lo descrito. Esperando respuesta a ver que puede ser este daño.


----------



## zaiz (Oct 29, 2007)

Yo creo que el stk tiene circuito externo de protección de sobre-carga. 
Si tienes el diagrama de tu amplificador, o al menos la hoja de datos del stk, puedes consultar su etapa de circuito de protección. Probablemente ahí hay algún componente en mal estado o con un valor equivocado. O pudiera ser un falso contacto en esa zona, que haya quedado cuando cambiaste el stk. Te recomiendo que revises que no haya falsos contactos ni resíduos de soldadura o grasa entre las pistas ni los pines del stk.
Espero que nos platiques cómo te va con la solución.


----------

